# Mini-Tutorial: Run Chromecast Ultra in 4K over any USB 5V connection



## driverdis (Oct 4, 2018)

NOTE: Some of the content below was borrowed from my responses on reddit here : https://www.reddit.com/r/Chromecast/comments/991bf9/chromecast_ultra_power_supply_requirements/

The power supply for the Chromecast Ultra is a MicroUSB network adapter and not just a power supply, which is why it will display a nag message and disable 4K when using any other power source.

The Chromecast Ultra power supply is only rated for 5V 1A so current draw is not an issue using a different power supply so this power adapter mod is safe to use.

The board for the power supply has 2 parts. The power supply board and the network adapter daughter board. I unsoldered the daughter board and was able to solder a USB cable to the 2 pins where the 5V normally connects from the power supply board. The result is that I can use any USB port to stream 4K, remove the nag message, and retain the LAN port.

Basically, the power supply the Chromecast Ultra is a form of hardware "DRM" HRM (Hardware Rights Management) that requires you to use ONLY the supplied adapter if you want 4K functionality.






My Hack job of a cable

What you need is these things:
Chromecast Ultra
Chromecast Ultra Original Power Supply with Ethernet (NOT THE ONE ON GOOGLE'S SITE, The one that comes in the box)
Soldering Iron
Dremel (For cutting open the Power Supply)
Male USB Cable end to solder to the points below.
Ability/Skill to desolder the main power supply board from the Ethernet daughterboard





Solder to those two points on the daughterboard, plug the cable into a power source of at least 5V 1A and the message should go away and 4K will work.


----------

